# Cough medicines



## DeusXM (Jan 9, 2017)

Simply put, are they bullpoop?

The reason I ask is because I've a very tickly cough at the moment, but every 'tickly cough' medicine I've looked has the same active ingredients - honey, lemon and sucrose. So in other words, apparently swallowing sugar stops a cough 

Is there an actual tickly cough medicine out there that has a real ingredient rather than just being a tasty placebo? I know the chesty cough medicine has guaifenesin in it but that doesn't have a use for tickly coughs.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 9, 2017)

I have never found a cough medicine that works.  I can never decide what type of cough I have.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 9, 2017)

What about this? I'm dreading getting a cough, I'm always bad and now I won't be able to suck Locketts or drink hot toddies!

http://www.robitussin.ca/products/robitussin-cough-control-people-diabetes


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 9, 2017)

My cough medicine is a glass of hot water with lemon, ginger and honey in it ( and maybe a bit of something like whisky).  It soothes and stops me coughing.  I can measure how much honey I put in and bolus for it as necessary.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 9, 2017)

Ditto said:


> What about this? I'm dreading getting a cough, I'm always bad and now I won't be able to suck Locketts or drink hot toddies!
> 
> http://www.robitussin.ca/products/robitussin-cough-control-people-diabetes


Sorry to jump on this thread but Hey @Ditto your back a few of us at least have wondered where you've been I hope your ok  x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 9, 2017)

Cough medicine, in general, doesn't work. The NHS choices Web page suggests that honey and lemon is just as effective as any cough medicine.

Saying that, I always find buttercup syrup to be good although I think that's due to the soothing effect


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2017)

Yep - all placebo effect, Rosie.

This viral cough that's about at the mo usually lasts 8-9 weeks, and all you can do to help if keep calm, keep warm - and carry on!  Ours started about 24th November, so we're looking forward to it easing.  Mine's chesty though - or rather - simply, snotty.  I don't think what I cough up is coming up from the depths, more what's sliding down the back of my nose really.  TMI.  Hey ho.

Yes I usually get colds - but just haven't had one that  lasted this long since the mid 1980s !


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a common belief that chocolate is an effective cough remedy - however, it was just that it's as effective as cough medicine - i.e. not very much at all. Best thing for sore throats is extremely hot drinks - honey and lemon tastes great, especially with a drop of whisky. Or just the drop of whisky.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2017)

Suck an ice cube it's cheaper and has the same effect


----------



## khskel (Jan 9, 2017)

Not to be recommended but opiates are pretty good cough suppressants.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 10, 2017)

I would agree about the opiates. Codeine is very good, so dissolving a Solpadeine into a honey and lemon drink will work a treat.


----------



## john pardo (Jan 10, 2017)

I just take an aspirin and a paracetamol and that helps me.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 10, 2017)

Covonia do both a dry and chesty cough syrup that's sugar free, the dry cough one is very good at calming the tickle.  I had to go to the bigger boots store to get it and ask because it was behind the counter.  No idea why since all the others were on the shelves.

It was this one http://www.boots.com/en/Covonia-Dry-Cough-Sugar-Free-Formula-150ml_1547920/

I have also used solpadeine but only when I had a super nasty cough and tonsillitis together, it's a very good cough suppressant but I prefer to avoid the hard stuff if at all possible


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 10, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Suck an ice cube it's cheaper and has the same effect


Combined with whisky even better.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 10, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Combined with whisky even better.


not if you don't like the stuff or are on medication which doesn't allow you to drink.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 10, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Combined with whisky even better.


I'm not keen on whisky but I find a nice brandy & (slimline) Schweppes dry ginger is very soothing - it doesn't necessarily stop the cough but it's very soothing...


----------

